# Decoys/Helpers



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

There appears no specific section on this board that addresses decoy helper issues.

Perhaps it would be an asset to those concerned a formal section here on the board.

Any feedback all.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I would think that would be of value... I've seen similar sections on other boards, and I think it would be a good source of info and networking.

Maybe a list of decoys by state or region, to promote communication and training opportunities. (didn't someone try this a while back?)

This would also help those who want to get involved and learn to work dogs, by giving them some resources to learn from. 

A good helper/decoy is crucial to the success of a dog/handler team regardless of venue...often they are the unsung hero. Always appreciate your decoy, for the hard work they put in.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

The list of decoy needs are endless.

Equipment, health/medical, diet, tricks of the trade, do's and don't etc

We need this forum to support the Decoy/Helpers

Come on those who suit up. Lets lobby for a section of ours to call a place to be.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Since the number of helpers/decoys is low...my guess that this section would handle it for topic specific issues. Decoys for every venue? Rankings by what standard? What if someone uses a decoy from this form and they break the dog's neck or damage the feet in some "cool move," will the forum take the responsiblity for the injury? Just thoughts............:-k


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Since the number of helpers/decoys is low...my guess that this section would handle it for topic specific issues. Decoys for every venue? Rankings by what standard? What if someone uses a decoy from this form and they break the dog's neck or damage the feet in some "cool move," will the forum take the responsiblity for the injury? Just thoughts............:-k


 What cool moves do you know ?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> What cool moves do you know ?


 If you fall down the dog hurts!?:-\"


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

why would the forum take responsibility?


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

once you are without a good decoy you will appreciate them like gold


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Lauer said:


> once you are without a good decoy you will appreciate them like gold


 Mike this is so true. Decoys/helpers can bring so much good to the training table and help build young dogs. Conversely, a bad one can help ruin one in a heartbeat! Since the decoy works for the handler and THEIR dog, I would think the oneness of the "unit" should be both positive and rewarding across the board!8-[ I appreciate the work mine do for me and my dogs...


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

sam wilks said:


> why would the forum take responsibility?


The forum could be seen as complicit in negligence allowing a free flowing discussion on "unapproved techniques" as such liability COULD be extended to the forum if it could be proven that a uncertified decoy was trying to be fancy.

Forums do get sued. There is a huge liable lawsuit going on against "Scubaboard" right now...

My suggestion is if it's created to password protect it... This is done in law enforcement forums.

I do minor decoy work, I'm not a certified decoy - that being said I also read things here and try them - but not in a decoy setting. Any decoy/helper work I do is monitored by the head of our group - who is also fast to correct me when I do something wrong.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I try lots of stuff. Youtube is my friend.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think if you get hurt taking bites from a dog, that is on you...you knowingly have taken part in a potentially dangerous activity.

I see no reason for a decoy section, there is a section for everything a decoy/helper is involved in already here.

There is a Schutzhund section, Ringsport section, Personal Protection Section, Police K9/Military section, a Bitework section, a Training section, and a general working dog section...


----------

